# How many days after ET to test



## zuzzy (Jan 26, 2005)

HI Ruth and/or anyone else,

I am rather puzzled.   I just did my second ICSI at a clinic in Spain. They told me to do a blood test 12 dpt, counting the day of transfer as the first day. In other words, I had a day two transfer on 25 Feb and was told to test on 8 March. Why do the girls who do tx in the UK have to wait so much longer, i.e. the full two weeks? Does this mean that if I did a HPT as opposed to a blood test on 8 March it wouldn't be conclusive?

thanks

zuzzy


----------



## icebaby (Feb 21, 2005)

Hi zuzzy

How many days were your embies? 3 days old or did you go for blastocyst 5 days old. I think if your embies are blastocyst 5 days old then you may be able to test quicker. That is what happened to me the first time after embie transfer. But this time I was told to wait 2 weeks.

I know its really hard but the longer you wait the higher the chance implatation will take place. Dont forget your HCG levels will increase the further along you are ie., may not show in day 8 but will show day 12.

I'm no expert, you should confirm with your doctor but I hope this has helped.

Sending lots of    

Icebaby


----------



## zuzzy (Jan 26, 2005)

You're right, I forgot to mention that my embies were 2 days old. The transfer was on 25 Feb and the clinic told me to do a blood test on 8 March. I guess that means that a home pregnancy test wouldn't be effective that early.


----------



## zuzzy (Jan 26, 2005)

I am bumping this up because I would like a reply from Ruth.

thanks

zuzzy


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

We get ladies to have blood test 12 days with day 1 being ET day, day 3 embryo transfer, which is only a day longer than you have been told. It would need to be blood that early as the most reliable way of determining how things are progressing.  A urine test would need to be at least one if not two days later.

Ruth


----------

